# Rat names??



## candyflossbaby (Aug 15, 2008)

I've got two new blue self dumbo girls arriving soon (pictures to follow!) any name suggestions, perhaps that relate to their colouring, ie. sky?


----------



## LiL_RATTiES_07 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sky, blueberry, booberry, blu(e)...ah ha here are the 4 names that popped into my head when I read this!! looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

My 2 blues are Skye and Snip.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I used the name Misty for my blue hooded girl


----------



## tiffrobbins (Sep 5, 2008)

You could use Cerulean (cera for short) and Azure


----------



## candyflossbaby (Aug 15, 2008)

Aw thanks guys, i like the ideas  
And glad to finally be able to post on here, although my babies aren't actually old enough to come home yet ha. Can't wait


----------



## Klairwho (Sep 1, 2008)

Aqua, Sapphire, Ocean (or Sea), Blew...
That's all I got.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I like Cera and Azure that tiffrobin suggested


----------

